# Chubby face



## Salil (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello friends,
   I am new to this forum. I work out in the gym regularly and I have this issue for a long time. Even though I have a good physic my face is very chubby. Generally, I have noticed that people who have a muscular body have a lean face. When I look at my photos or in the mirror I feel that my face doesn't reflect the kind of body that I have. What can be the issue? Is there any facial exercises to correct this? Please do give me any info with regards to this.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 11, 2005)

plastic surgery? no man i'm just joking i have no idea on how to exercise the face or anything, did you try searching the internet for anything about this?


----------



## Salil (Sep 11, 2005)

Well most people say the only way to spot reduce fat on the face is plastic surgery. If not that then one needs to control ones diet and do a lot of cardio. I live in South India where white rice is the staple diet. My trainer adviced me not to take that but I didn't take it seriously. But he also said that I must do away with meat and take a lot of fruit which makes it even more difficult. What would be the correct diet to reduce my facial fat? Are there any facial exercises?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

If you are young then give it time. It could also be your facial structure fooling you, hard to know without a picture.

As for muscular people having a thin face, that is when they are lean, and when you see a male in competition shape they are around 3-4 percent bodyfat which is probably a lot leaner than you are.

If your trainer told you to get rid of meat, was he talking about red meat that could be carrying a lot of sodium from processing? Unless you replace it with another protein source that would be shooting yourself in the foot as far as muscle retention, because fruit doesn't grow muscles.


----------



## BULL5150 (Sep 11, 2005)

interesting question! usually when i'm dieting, I lose fat from my face first and then the rest of my body but always in the face first, I've heard other people say the samething. Its most likely your diet.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Sep 11, 2005)

Does anyone in your family have this characteristic?  Could be genetics.  Could be you'll grow out of it, too.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

Even about a 2.5% change in my bodyfat, and a difference in water retention made a huge change in my face. I definitely had moonface compared to my normal look.


----------



## Salil (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, I am 27 years of age. My trainer meant meats like chicken and mutton(goat meat). Will eating fish instead do? Should I be avoiding white rice? I could post a photo of myself if that would help?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

Do you know your bodyfat percentage?

Chicken breast that I have is very low in sodium. That is going to be one thing you need to look into, is sodium content which makes you hold water. If you eat other cuts of chicken there will also be more fat.

Fish is good but costs more here in general.

White rice in moderation and not in heavy quanities at single sittings is probably ok, but I use brown rice.


----------



## Salil (Sep 11, 2005)

No how do i find out my body fat %? Could you suggest me low sodium diets?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sodium content of meats depends how it is processed. In the US we have labeling laws that require everything to be labled, so that is how we find out what has low sodium and what doesn't.

Some foods are almost always going to be high in sodium, like fast foods, heavily processed (microwaveable etc) foods, and things like Cup O Noodles.

Your trainer should be able to test your bodyfat with calipers.


----------



## LAM (Sep 12, 2005)

Salil said:
			
		

> Could you suggest me low sodium diets?



cook 90% of your own food from perishable items from the fridge.  that's about as low sodium as it gets


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> cook 90% of your own food from perishable items from the fridge. that's about as low sodium as it gets


Agree and purchase some salt substitute if you like salt on what you cook


----------

